# If you don't mind sharing, what is your first name?



## CeeCee (Jan 14, 2014)

Mine is Christine or Chris for short

As for my username I always use some form of my initials...CC and you can call me that on the forum instead of writing out CeeCee.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 14, 2014)

I am Jennifer, always called Jenny, unless my Mum wants to tell me off, still!
viv is the first syllable of my husband's name; (Vivian), and is part of my e-mail address!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 14, 2014)

My computer now recognises CeeCee !


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 14, 2014)

I assumed your name was Vivian, I like Jennifer always have..it was popular when I had my daughter.

Yes, my computer recognizes your name too.


----------



## PA_grandma (Jan 14, 2014)

My name is Joyce.  My mother was Frances and her brother was JOYCE... so you know why I got the name


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 14, 2014)

A little like Vivian then..


----------



## Falcon (Jan 14, 2014)

My name's John; named after a bathroom and a prostitute's client.


My parents had no imagination.  I had a sister and guess what they named her................Jane.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 14, 2014)

Debra, but I go by Debbie and mostly Deb.

And I know a gozillion other old bags named Debbie too. I decided all of us old Debbies can get a bus, we can be The Old Debbie Bus and travel around together.

Debbie is really a crappy name for an old lady, I don't care for it. I like Margo better.

 So call me Margo.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm a Dave.....


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 14, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I'm a Dave.....


Hi Dave.

Margo


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 14, 2014)

lol...that reminds me when I was little I wanted my name to be Clementine...my dad would even tease me about that after I left the house.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 14, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Mine is Christine or Chris for short



Oh, Buddha - ANOTHER California Christine! You're the third one I know! :tan: 

What is it, something in the air out there? 

My real first name is Alphonse, it was changed to Robespierre when I was 10, Aloysius when I was 14 and finally, when I turned 21, I had it legally changed to Throat-Warbler Mangrove III.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 14, 2014)

Lol , but I am really Argentinian by birth...only 10 yrs of my life have been in Hot as Hell Fresno, CA.!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 14, 2014)

Larry is short for Lawrence which is my middle name. Larry is what I've always gone by, It's at the bottom of my posts.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 14, 2014)

_Mine is obvious, like CeeCee i hated my name and continuously asked my Mother to change it, i'm a JC_


----------



## gar (Jan 14, 2014)

Thought for years my first name was "Shut "Up" later found out it was a derogatory remark. LOL


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 14, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Lol , but I am really Argentinian by birth...only 10 yrs of my life have been in Hot as Hell Fresno, CA.!



Argentina, huh? _That's_ exotic!

Now, help me out here, because I'm an American ... Argentina is next to Australia, right? Just off the coast of Italy?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 14, 2014)

Yep you got it and they say Americans are dumb!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 14, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Mine is obvious, like CeeCee i hated my name and continuously asked my Mother to change it, i'm a JC_



So, is it Jill?

I always 
liked that name, also Jillian.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 14, 2014)

I answer to whatever I'm called on forums I've been Joycy on a few and Di or Para on a few and none are the true 'handle' which is a little unusual down here and somewhat more easily traceable for hackers, and me being so paranoid and all.... well you know how it goes. 


I Googled it once and there's only one  person with exactly the same first and surname on there and she's in the States.  I'm still off the Google radar. 



I only ever use it on official forms and it was never used by anyone other than in official capacity.  I was called different things by different people as a kid and it's never bothered me, they can call me as they see me.  It was usually roughly based on the original but never the 'official' handle.

The first argument I ever had with 'officialdom' was telling my first teacher on my first day at school that she had my name wrong.  I had never been told, and had never heard spoken my 'real' name.  I literally didn't know who I was!  How embarrassing, what a great start to school life.
No one ever called me by it except at roll call anyway, and eventually the shorter version was used there too.  

I find I address people based on their usernames, I figure if they expect their real names to be bandied about they'd include it as a username but that's just my convoluted thinking.  I don't use their real names usually, even if they've mentioned it on public forums   As I said, if they wanted it known to the World.....


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 14, 2014)

I must admit...I a slightly similar, as I didn't come on here with my name, but my e-mail user name, so I could remember it!
so you may keep your privacy as you wish to..


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 14, 2014)

I am getting tired; I can't spell!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2014)

Like Di, I don't give out my real name easily on the internet. No reflection on anyone here but this is a public forum which can be read by anyone. For the same reason I don't name my husband or any of the relatives, even though I have posted photos from time to time.

If you like, you can call me Gertrude, but I still prefer Warrigal. Who wouldn't?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 14, 2014)

You'll always be Polly to me Warri.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 14, 2014)

I understand....everybody is different in what they feel comfortable sharing.

im not too concerned about forums anymore...I wouldn't give out my financial info or ss number but I figure my first name is okay.

My email addy is my first and last name and has been since I've gotten a computer 10 yrs ago....I give my email address out whenever asked and all you would have to do is look me up in a phonebook and see where I live.....now I'm scared!


----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 14, 2014)

Will Davey Jones work?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 14, 2014)

Works for me Davey.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 14, 2014)

Davey Jones...did you delete your post, cause you said something else in the one that came in my email.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 14, 2014)

Mine if Geoff


----------



## Casper (Jan 14, 2014)

_*What are you talking about CeeCee......
My real name IS Casper.....isn't it?:indecisiveness:
I'm like Di and Warri, I never use my real name on forums....:uncomfortableness:*_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 14, 2014)

I approach the entire name-security matter in my typical schizoid way - since I use my real name mainly for writing work and publication it's already out there in a sort of alternate universe, where many people know only that name.

In this universe, the one of forums and blogs and small furry mammal video sites, I am known chiefly by my "stage" name. 

Yet people in the real world more often than not call me by that stage name, and increasingly I am being known by my real name online.

:bi_polo:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 14, 2014)

That


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 15, 2014)

Too funny...That

Hey everybody you can just call me Old.

I don't mind giving out my first name and my sort of location, not sure if I have actually said my town name, probably. But I think this is a pretty safe forum for sharing a bit of my life.

The one thing I have never done is named my place of employment and never will.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 15, 2014)

No such thing as a safe publicly viewed forum OH.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 15, 2014)

_I'll 2nd that Di_


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 15, 2014)

I do agree ladies, but I still feel pretty at ease here. Although the people running the forums, they have access to our IP numbers and can track us very easily. 

I've done that many times on forums I have been an Admin on. It's a good way to track people and know if they are lying at least about their locations. Or if you are having people pretending to be different people on the forum. Busted!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't understand the reluctance to give your name on a forum. Before cell phones most of us spent our entire adult lives with our name, address and phone number in the phone book where anyone could look us up.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I don't understand the reluctance to give your name on a forum. Before cell phones most of us spent our entire adult lives with our name, address and phone number in the phone book where anyone could look us up.



But back then all they could do is call you and ask if you had Prince Albert in a can. 

Now they can wipe out your bank account and credit cards, get you fired, have your utilities turned off and generally destroy your life.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> I do agree ladies, but I still feel pretty at ease here. Although the people running the forums, they have access to our IP numbers and can track us very easily.
> 
> I've done that many times on forums I have been an Admin on. It's a good way to track people and know if they are lying at least about their locations. Or if you are having people pretending to be different people on the forum. Busted!



Ive been Global moderator on two forums and yes your location is traceable in most cases by yout IP...also if you use a yahoo email address you can do a full header and see where the email originates from.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 15, 2014)

A lot of people seem to think that being 'nobody' means no one will be interested in 'hacking' their lives but they are precisely the people that identity thieves target.  People under the radar whose financial dealings aren't likely to be noticed and are probably a bit lax in keeping an eye on their banking movements.  Trusting, open people who can't quite believe that anyone would do what they wouldn't for one moment contemplate doing to someone else. Crims use them as 'drops' for drug deals, all manner of things, sometimes they don't even touch their accounts, just use their names and addresses and a few other details to cover themselves and their criminal activities.

I had 2 feds on my doorstep once asking how long a name I'd never heard of had lived at 'this' address. Our name and address and his 'residence' there for 2 years was on his paperwork. They seemed quite chuffed that this bloke was toast over the false address and I never heard another word about it.  Sure he could have picked us out of the phone book, it was over 20 years go, but as Phil said, they can do a lot more damage to our lives now.

Another example was a fellow who met a girl in a bar briefly but wanted to  know her better and all he had was her first name and a mention of a  town she had lived in.  He found her! .  The first name,+ the  town,+ the school yearbooks, = picture with surname and  calls to her old school friends until he  found one who knew where she was now and had a big mouth.  His  intentions were good, luckily for her, but if they hadn't been?

You're right that it's extremely unlikely that members chatting here have larcenous intents but there are thousands out there reading these posts and joining and vanishing as quickly after leaving a spammie.  They know we're here, they know our demographic at the very least.  Not to mean there's a panic countdown on or anything, but discretion is wise.  It doesn't take many tiny facts to string things together. So no names, no pack drill.  It's no problem to be friends with people we only know by their usernames, that's really what usernames are for.

PM people you want to get to know better, away from the public gaze.


It's not a bad idea to be a tiny bit paranoid these days, 'we ain't in Kansas any more.' Sadly.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

Well it's too late for me, my name is out there.

ut I have a very good security system and a very alert and vicious dog if anybody out there thinks about coming here.

Also I have  huge machete type knife under my bed and I might also have a gun.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 15, 2014)

Okay for you folks, we can't pack a .38 in the bedside drawer.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, I am a 'nobody' but I am also moderately paranoid; fortunately, so far, I have only been hacked once, on Facebook. If I die tomorrow, how my kids are going to work out how to access anything is beyond me, but that will be their problem!
this is my first forum ever....don't put me off too much, I may have to disappear, and take a new identity..


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> But I have a very good security system and a very alert and vicious dog if anybody out there thinks about coming here.
> 
> Also I have  huge machete type knife under my bed and I might also have a gun.



My kinda' girl - sort of a cross between Alice in Wonderland and Buffy the Vampire Slayer. :rofl:


----------



## Bee (Jan 15, 2014)

Interesting comments about name, address and phone numbers in phone books so I just wondered if in the US or Australia you have an ex-directory option with your phone company, I first had a land line nearly 50 years ago and have never been in the phone book as I chose to go ex-directory.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Okay for you folks, we can't pack a .38 in the bedside drawer.



But I'm pretty sure the perimeter is loaded with drop bears and poisonous perp-eating snakes ... give me a .38 in the head _any_ day over those!


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2014)

Bee...you must be very near me...but if you are ex-directory I may have to try a different method of finding you!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

Bee said:


> Interesting comments about name, address and phone numbers in phone books so I just wondered if in the US or Australia you have an ex-directory option with your phone company, I first had a land line nearly 50 years ago and have never been in the phone book as I chose to go ex-directory.



Yes, you can ask to be unlisted but doesn't work perfectly...my daughter is but still gets calls.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2014)

Bee said:


> Interesting comments about name, address and phone numbers in phone books so I just wondered if in the US or Australia you have an ex-directory option with your phone company, I first had a land line nearly 50 years ago and have never been in the phone book as I chose to go ex-directory.



We have it here in the U.S., but it's not always what you think - you do indeed pay extra to _not_ be listed in the phone directories, bu now with the advent of the Internet you might well find yourself listed on any of thousands of free, publicly-available databases.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> My kinda' girl - sort of a cross between Alice in Wonderland and Buffy the Vampire Slayer. :rofl:



Perfect discription of me!


----------



## Bee (Jan 15, 2014)

We don't pay to go ex-directory, it is a free service, I am also registered for Telephone Preference Service and on the very rare occassions an unwanted call does come through, I only have to mention I have TPS and the phone goes dead very quickly.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, but TPS doesn't work on calls from overseas. I have caller ID, and don't answer if I don't. Know who the caller is. Funnily enough, nobody ever leaves a message!


----------



## Bee (Jan 15, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Bee...you must be very near me...but if you are ex-directory I may have to try a different method of finding you!



I have no idea where you are in the U.K., so I wouldn't like to say, but what I will say is, I am  hidden well away from unwanted callers or visitors.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2014)

Essex is a large county.... Don't worry!


----------



## Bee (Jan 15, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Yes, but TPS doesn't work on calls from overseas. I have caller ID, and don't answer if I don't. Know who the caller is. Funnily enough, nobody ever leaves a message!



TPS does work if you tell them you are registered with TPS   whether it is an overseas call or not because I have done it on the rare occassions I get an unwanted call, I also have caller ID.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

After reading all these replies...I may have to move and change my name and start all over!  nah, I'll just take my chances and that one crazy person who is reading this forum will have to take theirs if they decide to mess with me !!

Actually I'm just an open book but very cautious and have all sorts of protections put in place financially and otherwise.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2014)

Don't we all, CeeCee , as well as the baseball bat which never leaves my side!


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 15, 2014)

My name is not Debra or Debbie or Deb. And as you can see my location is undisclosed. I just talk about Washington State a lot because it is a good cover story.
I also don't have a cute little Schanuzer, and his name is not Jetson even if I did have one.

I am more worried about shopping on-line, which I rarely do, than getting chummy with people on line. I mean in a venue like this, but some forums, ok most forums, I wouldn't ever mention my first name to save my soul or mention where I live or any personal details.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

yep!

On my previous forums, going back 10 yrs..we knew everyone's address even as we sent Christmas cards or get well cards to each other...on one forum we even had a Christmas gift exchange...I pitied the person who got Rainee in Australia, lol.

But they were much smaller forums it's true and that is probably where my mindset is coming from.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> My name is not Debra or Debbie or Deb. And as you can see my location is undisclosed. I just talk about Washington State a lot because it is a good cover story.
> I also don't have a cute little Schanuzer, and his name is not Jetson even if I did have one.
> 
> I am more worried about shopping on-line, which I rarely do, than getting chummy with people on line. I mean in a venue like this, but some forums, ok most forums, I wouldn't ever mention my first name to save my soul or mention where I live or any personal details.



You're really Margo, aren't you?


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 15, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> yep!
> 
> On my previous forums, going back 10 yrs..we knew everyone's address even as we sent Christmas cards or get well cards to each other...on one forum we even had a Christmas gift exchange...I pitied the person who got Rainee in Australia, lol.
> 
> But they were much smaller forums it's true and that is probably where my mindset is coming from.


Oh yeah, I get confused.

I was on one Movie forum from 2004 up until 2013 when it got closed down for various reason. But there were a bunch of us that got to be really good friends and a few members even made it to England and had a good visit with one of the members. We shared so much of our lives and sent each other things and even talked on the phone to each other. 

I'm still in touch, in one way or another, with some of those people. I orginally started my own forum so some of us would have a place where we could be together on-line. But we have finally gone our seperate ways for the most part. My own forum is so boring now I never even go there. 

This is now my main forum on the 'net. I love it here. :sentimental:


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

I know there was a Uk based forum I think that I joined but didn't participate where they even met up in Florida one year.

In fact one forum member I know met someone named Ed from the UK on that forum and he visited her in the states, sadly he died...he was a nice guy.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 15, 2014)

The only other forum I'm on had a gathering several years ago ( before I joined) where a number of them met and had a big picnic. They have talked about having another one. I know the names and addresses of several of the people on that forum. They are scattered across the United States from coast to coast and there are two members from Australia.

I hate to think the world we live in is so scary people are afraid to mention their names. Are we all going to become hermits and have no contact at all with other humans except on the internet?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

Well, the world is scary but you can't let it get to you otherwise you won't leave the house.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2014)

I do hope not...I hate it when you go out with a group of people, and they spend their time on their mobiles!
However, if you live alone..the Internet can be a great way of making contact with other people; hence me, on here!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

Me too and I think it is a godsend to those older folks who can't get out anymore for one reason or another.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 15, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I do hope not...I hate it when you go out with a group of people, and they spend their time on their mobiles!
> However, if you live alone..the Internet can be a great way of making contact with other people; hence me, on here!



....and me, I don't ever, ever give my real name out while on forums.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2014)

Back when I was "God Mod" on a martial arts forum I somehow incurred the wrath of a group of UK blokes, to the point where they claimed to know not only my real name but my address as well and were going to come over and "teach me a lesson".

I thanked them for their kind offer to instruct me in new techniques, and added that I hoped they could get a group rate on the airfare. 

I think 99% of the online stalkers / troublemakers are hot air. It's that last 1% that you have to take safeguards against. Me, I have nothing to lose, but I'm fairly certain that doesn't apply to most people. 

So, as Sgt. Phil Esterhaus always used to say ...

"Let's be safe out there"


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

just like in real life, you just have to be aware and be cautious.

Whats to stop some unknown telemarketer who calls you and you hang up on them and p*ss them off from coming and killing you?   Nothing!


----------



## Fern (Jan 15, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Okay for you folks, we can't pack a .38 in the bedside drawer.


:tickled_pink:


----------



## Old Fire Fighter (May 30, 2016)

*Thread title was "What is your first name?"*

Thank all who have posted in this very interesting thread. I cannot understand the concern with not sharing your first name.

My name is Thomas, which has been a first name in our family since shortly after the Garden of Eden. My ancestors roamed up to the Netherlands, then across the Atlantic to the USA in 1810. Each generation had a Thomas until now. I have two Daughters, five Granddaughters and one Great Granddaughter, none of them even named "Thomasina". Hope is in store as Granddaughters number one and two will be having children in November and December. I am praying for a BOY!

Last names are also very interesting, such as us folks of Dutch descent who last name suggests where we were from in Holland, i.e.  Van _ _ _ _,  where your ancestors were from. I am glad that has not carried on in the USA. I could have been Tomas Van Tupelo or such...  No "h" on the Tomas as I have been a legal, green card and passport carrying Mexican for several years.

My sailboat racing crew from 1980. One Aussie, one Finn and four Americanas. Yes, we won races. The name of my sailboat was "PATRIOT" and I am holding a bottle of sparkling wine. 
Have fun! Thanks for sharing.

Tomas Van Baja Sur


----------



## Redd (May 30, 2016)

My first name is unusual so I keep it a secret until I get to know a forum person.and judge them by their behavior on the forum. After being on forums for over 15 years you do develop a gut instinct and can pick them out by their style of posting.

 There is a crazy or two out there or maybe even in here watching and waiting once again to pounce.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (May 30, 2016)

rkunsaw said:


> Larry is short for Lawrence which is my middle name. Larry is what I've always gone by, It's at the bottom of my posts.



Larry, here, also.  However, my 'Larry' is short for Laurence.... U not W.  Has caused frustration over the years as everyone wants to spell is with the more common 'w'.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 30, 2016)

*I don't mind sharing. it's in my profile anyway. My name is Mike*


----------



## Gail.S (May 30, 2016)

Barbara but I go by my middle name Gail. Not super crazy about Gail either but I do like the abrupt sound of it.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 30, 2016)

My name is Leslie, but given my great love of companion critters "Fur" fits me very nicely


----------



## Bobw235 (May 30, 2016)

Most everyone calls me Bob.  Some have been known to call me Robert or Rob.  It's all good.


----------



## Guitarist (May 30, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, Buddha - ANOTHER California Christine! You're the third one I know! :tan:
> 
> What is it, something in the air out there?
> 
> My real first name is Alphonse, it was changed to Robespierre when I was 10, Aloysius when I was 14 and finally, when I turned 21, I had it legally changed to Throat-Warbler Mangrove III.



And your best friend is Dinsdale and your horse is Concorde?


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 30, 2016)

I'm surprized that I hadn't answered this.  I'm George.  I don't particularly like the name, but that was the name of the king when I was born, and I expect it was quite popular then.


----------



## Guitarist (May 30, 2016)

rkunsaw said:


> The only other forum I'm on had a gathering several years ago ( before I joined) where a number of them met and had a big picnic. They have talked about having another one. I know the names and addresses of several of the people on that forum. They are scattered across the United States from coast to coast and there are two members from Australia.
> 
> I hate to think the world we live in is so scary people are afraid to mention their names. Are we all going to become hermits and have no contact at all with other humans except on the internet?



We're already there, pretty much.  Many people in the US aren't listed in the phone book because they don't have AT&T landline phones, but only cell phones, or some other phone provider.  If you have only a cell phone, people can look up the number online but won't find your name or address or anything else about who owns that number.

People would rather post on FB, text, and e-mail each other than spend time together in real life.  

When I came back from England years ago one thing I noticed was not only how remote stores and houses in the US are from the street, but how remote the people are from each other.  Huge yards between them and the street, huge cars/SUVs with only one person in each, further separated from other people by the wide roads they drive.  We're all becoming more and more isolated, and it's not so much a fear thing as it is just an "I don't want to know" thing, I think.  People don't depend on each other anymore.  If they need yardwork done, or a babysitter, they go online to look up service providers who are recommended by strangers.  

Yes, I'm speaking in generalities, but I see it happening.  

I have one neighbor in my building who was a high school classmate of mine.  They don't remember me or recognize my name and I'm not about to remind them.  I have no desire for them to go blabbing to the building, their FB friends, and others about my circumstances.  I miss my friends, but I protect my privacy.  

Another BB I visit occasionally, some of the members post links to their businesses or sign their real first names.  Then they wonder why they get cyber-stalked. It's not just BB members who can see this personal info, it's people out there Googling for info.


----------



## Lon (May 30, 2016)

My first name is ALONZO and my Midddle name is JAY


----------



## fureverywhere (May 30, 2016)

I'm surprized that I hadn't answered this.  I'm George.  I don't particularly like the name, but that was the name of the king when I was born, and I expect it was quite popular then. 

I considered George for my younger son. His great grandfather's name was Eugene George. I imagine with Prince George it's gotten very popular again. What a sweetie he is:love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2016)

My first name is Ruthanne.


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Jun 1, 2016)

Three guesses (and the first two don't count).  My name is Patricia.


----------

